# Why is it so often assumed...????



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

that if you decide to leave the UK for Spain you must be doing so because a)you think the UK is going to the dogs b) the UK is on the way to becoming a totalitarian state and c) you are a Daily Mail reading right-winger???? 
I tend to agree to some extent anyway with a) and I do read the Daily Mail online -I wouldn't waste my money on it but it's good for a laugh. 
I am so disillusioned with the current state of politics that I haven't bothered to apply for an ex-pat vote and if I did have a vote I wouldn't vote for any Government that included most of the present Cabinet. IMHO there's not a great deal of ideological difference between the Cameroons and the Brownies and it's competence that is the key nowadays, methinks.
But......I did not leave the UK because I thought Gordon Brown was Joe Stalin reincarnated. I get annoyed when people talk about the UK as if the Stasi were in charge - as a student I spent a lot of time in the former Communist states and the Soviet Union and I know what real totalitarianism is like. In the early '70s I was actually prevented from entering Czechoslovakia from Poland by armed soldiers who threw me off a train - I was travelling on the anniversary of the Soviet invasion -and kept in Poland for two weeks until the borders reopened. I missed my flight home and had all sorts of problems getting back as I had no money.
Comparing Gordon and Co. to real authoritarians is trivialising the experiences of the poor sods who lived under the real thing for forty years, or more in the case of the Soviet Union.
The ludicrous thing is that none of the 'refugees' seems to realise that Spain has a Socialist Government which is far to the left of that in the UK, a Government that raises taxes and spends taxpayers' money on public works in a way no UK Government has done or would do. Within a ten-minute walk from my house I can see three Plan E projects underway. Seems like a good thing too with unemployment heading for 20% and they are projects that are worthwhile.
I left the UK because I didn't like the weather, the way our cities, towns and villages have become crime, vandal and drunk-infested and the low standards in some parts of our public services. 
I don't have much hope that things will get better, whoever has the keys to No.10 next year. But I object to being automatically considered a member of St.Margaret Hilda's Fan Club.
Perhaps I should sign this 'Mona of Marbella'????


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> that if you decide to leave the UK for Spain you must be doing so because a)you think the UK is going to the dogs b) the UK is on the way to becoming a totalitarian state and c) you are a Daily Mail reading right-winger????
> I tend to agree to some extent anyway with a) and I do read the Daily Mail online -I wouldn't waste my money on it but it's good for a laugh.
> I am so disillusioned with the current state of politics that I haven't bothered to apply for an ex-pat vote and if I did have a vote I wouldn't vote for any Government that included most of the present Cabinet. IMHO there's not a great deal of ideological difference between the Cameroons and the Brownies and it's competence that is the key nowadays, methinks.
> But......I did not leave the UK because I thought Gordon Brown was Joe Stalin reincarnated. I get annoyed when people talk about the UK as if the Stasi were in charge - as a student I spent a lot of time in the former Communist states and the Soviet Union and I know what real totalitarianism is like. In the early '70s I was actually prevented from entering Czechoslovakia from Poland by armed soldiers who threw me off a train - I was travelling on the anniversary of the Soviet invasion -and kept in Poland for two weeks until the borders reopened. I missed my flight home and had all sorts of problems getting back as I had no money.
> ...



I left cos of the weather, lack of space, the atmoshere, crime rates, government - but mainly cos of the weather I guess!!??

The grass is always greener isnt it. I love Spain tho, its not without its faults and really isnt the uptopia that alot of would be expats seem to think it is. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Warren D (Aug 18, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> that if you decide to leave the UK for Spain you must be doing so because a)you think the UK is going to the dogs b) the UK is on the way to becoming a totalitarian state and c) you are a Daily Mail reading right-winger????
> I tend to agree to some extent anyway with a) and I do read the Daily Mail online -I wouldn't waste my money on it but it's good for a laugh.
> I am so disillusioned with the current state of politics that I haven't bothered to apply for an ex-pat vote and if I did have a vote I wouldn't vote for any Government that included most of the present Cabinet. IMHO there's not a great deal of ideological difference between the Cameroons and the Brownies and it's competence that is the key nowadays, methinks.
> But......I did not leave the UK because I thought Gordon Brown was Joe Stalin reincarnated. I get annoyed when people talk about the UK as if the Stasi were in charge - as a student I spent a lot of time in the former Communist states and the Soviet Union and I know what real totalitarianism is like. In the early '70s I was actually prevented from entering Czechoslovakia from Poland by armed soldiers who threw me off a train - I was travelling on the anniversary of the Soviet invasion -and kept in Poland for two weeks until the borders reopened. I missed my flight home and had all sorts of problems getting back as I had no money.
> ...


I came down here in the hope of getting away from whining Brits but it would appear there are plenty of them here too.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> that if you decide to leave the UK for Spain you must be doing so because a)you think the UK is going to the dogs b) the UK is on the way to becoming a totalitarian state and c) you are a Daily Mail reading right-winger????
> I tend to agree to some extent anyway with a) and I do read the Daily Mail online -I wouldn't waste my money on it but it's good for a laugh.
> I am so disillusioned with the current state of politics that I haven't bothered to apply for an ex-pat vote and if I did have a vote I wouldn't vote for any Government that included most of the present Cabinet. IMHO there's not a great deal of ideological difference between the Cameroons and the Brownies and it's competence that is the key nowadays, methinks.
> But......I did not leave the UK because I thought Gordon Brown was Joe Stalin reincarnated. I get annoyed when people talk about the UK as if the Stasi were in charge - as a student I spent a lot of time in the former Communist states and the Soviet Union and I know what real totalitarianism is like. In the early '70s I was actually prevented from entering Czechoslovakia from Poland by armed soldiers who threw me off a train - I was travelling on the anniversary of the Soviet invasion -and kept in Poland for two weeks until the borders reopened. I missed my flight home and had all sorts of problems getting back as I had no money.
> ...


I remember it was 1999..and Blair had been in power for 2 years...I was driving along a country road in Lincolshire..it was damp...foggy..drab...I was so down in myself and was thinking.."there has to be more to life than this ...If I am to grow old and, eventually die..why not do it in the sunshine.?".. We had spent a lifetime working..nay, grafting our backs off.There and then the decision was made to emigrate. I went home to the beloved Mrs H and told her how I was feeling, and she agreed 100%. On the rare occasion we go back we are reminded what a depressing place it has become. Our heditary, our country, our place of birth, the "great" UK has become a ****hole, an embarrassment. We hate it...and when we observe it from a distance we feel so blessed that we made the decision we did back in 1999. As for who wins the election next year...forget it..all I know is, whoever is in power, my life has not changed one iota...unless it has been by my own graft and decision making.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Yes, looking back at Britain from Spain does make you realise what a mess it seems to be in. I'm going back for christmas as I did last year and that really hits home, altho it was nice to see my family, have central heating, carpets and see friends, the overall feeling of the UK is grey, crowded, unhappy and opressed. I dont like to run Britain down cos it is where I come from, but moving to Spain was so right for me! Sun and open spaces

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> I left cos of the weather, lack of space, the atmoshere, crime rates, government - but mainly cos of the weather I guess!!??
> 
> The grass is always greener isnt it. I love Spain tho, its not without its faults and really isnt the uptopia that alot of would be expats seem to think it is.
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, you're right. Much of the same old s*** everywhere, I guess. I'm feeling particularly peeved today as Linea Directa say they have sent me two 'Welcome Packs' which include a form I have to sign and I haven't received either. They took my money soon enough though and sent a receipt which I did receive. I've been trying to contact them all day but the line is busy.
Then I had a chat with a leftish UK friend who phoned and in our conversation she asked how I was getting on with 'all the Alf Garnett Brit types ' she claims are everywhere in Spain.
Maybe I'm lucky but I only meet 'nice' people, both British and Spanish...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, you're right. Much of the same old s*** everywhere, I guess. I'm feeling particularly peeved today as Linea Directa say they have sent me two 'Welcome Packs' which include a form I have to sign and I haven't received either. They took my money soon enough though and sent a receipt which I did receive. I've been trying to contact them all day but the line is busy.
> Then I had a chat with a leftish UK friend who phoned and in our conversation she asked how I was getting on with 'all the Alf Garnett Brit types ' she claims are everywhere in Spain.
> Maybe I'm lucky but I only meet 'nice' people, both British and Spanish...


There are a few of "those typers" around, but people tend to gravitate towards their own types in the end. At least those over here are folk that arent sitting in the UK moaning and have tried to do something to change their lot!?

The one thing that people shouldnt move to Spain for, is if they think its cheaper and jobs are easier to get. Those are the poeple who will come unstuck "big time"!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Hombre said:


> I remember it was 1999..and Blair had been in power for 2 years...I was driving along a country road in Lincolshire..it was damp...foggy..drab...I was so down in myself and was thinking.."there has to be more to life than this ...If I am to grow old and, eventually die..why not do it in the sunshine.?".. We had spent a lifetime working..nay, grafting our backs off.There and then the decision was made to emigrate. I went home to the beloved Mrs H and told her how I was feeling, and she agreed 100%. On the rare occasion we go back we are reminded what a depressing place it has become. Our heditary, our country, our place of birth, the "great" UK has become a ****hole, an embarrassment. We hate it...and when we observe it from a distance we feel so blessed that we made the decision we did back in 1999. As for who wins the election next year...forget it..all I know is, whoever is in power, my life has not changed one iota...unless it has been by my own graft and decision making.


When Tony Blair was elected I was ecstatic. I thought a new day had dawned. I used to think he could walk on water. What a mug....Now I feel totally deceived. And this malarkey about MPs expenses.....the final straw. A plague on all their (duck) houses.
About fifteen years ago I was a Councillor on a District Council in a mainly rural area. I travelled scores miles on lonely roads and lanes on dark wet nights to sort out people's problems, sat hours and hours at tedious, pointless meetings and spent many nights reading boring documents so I knew what was going on. The allowances we got then never covered expenditure, not to mention time. Some MPs hardly ever even attend the House of Commons and rake in £thousands..
Oh how I agree with your last sentence. Although I prefer to be in charge of my own life, it really p****s me off when I see how some people get so much for so little effort, whether benefit scroungers, tax evaders or the Royal Family (apart from the Queen, I don't mind paying for her upkeep)


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I want to come because my daughter and her family are there, she is so busy with work she needs help with the children and the youngest is such a diva no one else would look after her without wanting to spit roast her! but I love her


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Warren D said:


> I came down here in the hope of getting away from whining Brits but it would appear there are plenty of them here too.


Better move on then. If I feel like moaning, whining, whinging or just having an unspecified gripe I shall exercise my freedom to do so, as will everyone else here.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice man at Linea Directa has just e-mailed the documents I need.
Problem solved.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Warren D said:


> I came down here in the hope of getting away from whining Brits but it would appear there are plenty of them here too.


Whining or observing ?............


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Warren D said:


> I came down here in the hope of getting away from whining Brits but it would appear there are plenty of them here too.


It's a good job there aren't more short sighted posters just winding everyone up.
See your reputation's doing nicely Mr. Warren.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> that if you decide to leave the UK for Spain you must be doing so because a)you think the UK is going to the dogs b) the UK is on the way to becoming a totalitarian state and c) you are a Daily Mail reading right-winger????


Some people don't leave the UK so much as go to another place. 
What I mean is when I left the UK I wasn't aware I was doing so. I was just going to live abroad for a while  and 23 years later here I am in Spain hopeful I won't be going back :juggle:


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Some people don't leave the UK so much as go to another place.
> What I mean is when I left the UK I wasn't aware I was doing so. I was just going to live abroad for a while  and 23 years later here I am in Spain hopeful I won't be going back :juggle:


Yes, life does tend to do that to you. 
I don't intend to go back, I suppose I would miss the 'strangeness' of being abroad, if you know what I mean. Ever since I was very young I had the urge to travel. Just walking down 'foreign' streets or shopping in 'foreign' shops is a kind of adventure, even after four years away -nothing like twenty-three, though.
The only thing that gnaws away at a corner of my mind is what if I get old (er) and (more) decrepit..... Everything's great now, I'm with a long-term partner, my family come over every month, friends visit and we've made friends here.
But the medium to long-term future worries me a bit.
But then I've always had 'miserable b****r tendencies, so I'd probably feel the same if I were back in Dorset.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> When Tony Blair was elected I was ecstatic. I thought a new day had dawned. I used to think he could walk on water. What a mug....Now I feel totally deceived.


You and me both!

After years of Tory control at last there was hope! How wrong we were.

I was working in Aylesbury at the time and I guy I worked with was a staunch Tory....he kept saying "Blair is a Spiv".

I just laughed it off as Tory bull and propoganda. Little did I know he would be the man who would singlehandedly destroy the Socialist movement forever.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Yes, life does tend to do that to you.
> I don't intend to go back, I suppose I would miss the 'strangeness' of being abroad, if you know what I mean. Ever since I was very young I had the urge to travel. Just walking down 'foreign' streets or shopping in 'foreign' shops is a kind of adventure, even after four years away -nothing like twenty-three, though.
> The only thing that gnaws away at a corner of my mind is what if I get old (er) and (more) decrepit..... Everything's great now, I'm with a long-term partner, my family come over every month, friends visit and we've made friends here.
> But the medium to long-term future worries me a bit.
> But then I've always had 'miserable b****r tendencies, so I'd probably feel the same if I were back in Dorset.


Yes, I must admit that would be one of my worries if I was in your situation. I have a Spanish husband and daughter, so fingers crossed I'll always have a place here, but not necessarily. If smth happens to my OH and my daughter moves away...???
But growing old in the UK must be the pits!!


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I must admit that would be one of my worries if I was in your situation. I have a Spanish husband and daughter, so fingers crossed I'll always have a place here, but not necessarily. If smth happens to my OH and my daughter moves away...???
> But growing old in the UK must be the pits!!


Just growing old is the bloody pits !!!!...I miss my youth more than anything. I look in the mirror each day and see my dad. I walk every day and try and take care of myself, but the onset of the years slowly but surely takes its toll..But, like you say PW, it's better that we face it here in the sun than in the UK.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hombre said:


> Just growing old is the bloody pits !!!!...I miss my youth more than anything. I look in the mirror each day and see my dad. I walk every day and try and take care of myself, but the onset of the years slowly but surely takes its toll..But, like you say PW, it's better that we face it here in the sun than in the UK.


Yeah, my Mum keeps coming to visit me in the mirror and the things I say...


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yeah, my Mum keeps coming to visit me in the mirror and the things I say...



Oh god yes!!! Mines there staring back at me too - its horrible!! Yep, I'm her when I talk, I even sound like her when I cough and I dont like it at all!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I must admit that would be one of my worries if I was in your situation. I have a Spanish husband and daughter, so fingers crossed I'll always have a place here, but not necessarily. If smth happens to my OH and my daughter moves away...???
> But growing old in the UK must be the pits!!


It's the pits anywhere Trouble with me is I'm still twenty-five in my head so I get a bit of a nasty shock when I find I have to sit down for five minutes when climbing steep hills or running with Our Little Azor. And I used to cycle to the gym every day at 6 in the morning, work out, cycle to work, then do aerobics three or four times a week. Sic transit Gloria Swanson, as Terry Wogan used to say.
The idea was that son and daughter-in-law would buy a place for us to rent off them. That was before they lost a shed -load of money in the crunch - bank shares. The plan has now been put on hold for a year or two. 
If that doesn't work out,when I'm really past it I'll just order a taxi to drive me to their doorstep.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

XTreme said:


> You and me both!
> 
> After years of Tory control at last there was hope! How wrong we were.
> 
> ...


You'll probably laugh but.......I really liked Neil Kinnock. After all, he made Labour electable. I don't think he would have been a very good Prime Minister but he was a decent man and normal, rare in a politician.
I met him several times and he was just a really nice guy. I identified with him to some extent as he had more or less the same background as me, except I'm not Welsh (my grandad was, spoke Welsh, came from Anglesey). He was the first from his family to go to University and make a professional career for himself and loads of money too but he never forgot where his roots were.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

mrypg9 said:


> You'll probably laugh but.......I really liked Neil Kinnock. After all, he made Labour electable. I don't think he would have been a very good Prime Minister but he was a decent man and normal, rare in a politician.
> I met him several times and he was just a really nice guy. I identified with him to some extent as he had more or less the same background as me, except I'm not Welsh (my grandad was, spoke Welsh, came from Anglesey). He was the first from his family to go to University and make a professional career for himself and loads of money too but he never forgot where his roots were.



At the risk of getting stoned. I liked "Maggie"!!! No, not her policies particularly (I was too young to even understand them) But her attitude and her determined, ruthless way off taking the country where she felt it needed to be going without trying to please all the people all the time!!!! Her leadership skills!!!!

I'll get me coat 


Jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

mrypg9 said:


> You'll probably laugh but.......I really liked Neil Kinnock. After all, he made Labour electable. I don't think he would have been a very good Prime Minister but he was a decent man and normal, rare in a politician.


He had a lot of good qualities.....but was unelectable due to his strong Welsh accent!

Middle England vote for a Welsh boy from working class Valley roots.....it was never going to happen.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> He had a lot of good qualities.....but was unelectable due to his strong Welsh accent!
> 
> Middle England vote for a Welsh boy from working class Valley roots.....it was never going to happen.



Funny things accents arent they!! I was watching a comedian on TV the other night (I cant remember his name) with a very strong welsh accent and he had me in stitches - it was his accent that made it seem so funny. I apparently (according to Xtreme) have a posh accent (southern england) and thats such a serious accent, not many posh comedians that I can think of - I guess us "poshys"/southerners are too serious and "stiff upper lipped"!!!!!

Jo xxxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

jojo said:


> At the risk of getting stoned. I liked "Maggie"!!! No, not her policies particularly (I was too young to even understand them) But her attitude and her determined, ruthless way off taking the country where she felt it needed to be going without trying to please all the people all the time!!!! Her leadership skills!!!!
> 
> I'll get me coat
> 
> ...


Hmm. I wonder what history will make of MT. She was certainly strong, determined and ruthless and those characteristics were needed at the time she came into power. Personally, I did well out of the Thatcher years buying and selling property,as did many in one way or another, but a lot of damage was done to an awful lot of people. The town I lived in at the time saw nearly all its factories close and it hasn't really recovered since. The emergence of the underclass began in those years when the welfare bill soared, the number of teenage pregnancies shot up etc etc.
I was reading her book 'The Downing Street Years' and it's an interesting read. The pronoun 'I' occurs in it an awful lot. The strange thing is that she doesn't once mention the women in her Cabinets - Edwina Currie, Gillian Shephard (another decent politician I got to know when I was working in education), Baroness Young etc. 
Change was certainly needed when she became PM but there may have been other, gentler ways of bringing it about. 
But at least she stood for something, which at the time I hated. I used to throw things at the tv screen when her face appeared......
But the other day, a close friend with left-wing views to whom I had given 'The Downing Street Years' to read said thoughtfully: 'I may have misjudged Margaret'.


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Oh god yes!!! Mines there staring back at me too - its horrible!! Yep, I'm her when I talk, I even sound like her when I cough and I dont like it at all!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Well don't cough....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Anyone moving here for the weather (like me) has certainly struck it lucky. I've just come back from my daily two hour walk with Our Little Azor, went on the beach this time. Still wearing shorts and Tshirt. Unbelievable. OH, who is in Scotland, tells me it's pouring with rain, blowing a gale and cold.
It was just beautiful on the beach. I saw five people the whole time I was out and I think two of them may have been a couple I'd already seen walking in the opposite direction. I know we only 'use' the beach during the autumn/winter months but I think I'd really miss it if we moved too far away.
I grew up in Dorset and went to the beach almost every day of the year until I left home. But then I went to Uni at Southampton so I was still near water.
It seemed odd in the CR as it was landlocked. I used to tease my Czech friends by telling them that the root of all their problems was that they had no coast.
There may have been some truth in that as I did find many Czechs to be quite unadventurous and narrow-minded.


----------

